# Police Officer Gary Gryder



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Gary Gryder 
*Houston Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Sunday, June 29, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 23 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, June 29, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer Gary Gryder was struck and killed by a drunk driver while directing traffic at a construction site on the Katy Freeway. The drunk driver drove through a barricade and struck Officer Gryder and another officer without braking.

The vehicle continued until striking a brick wall, where the driver was taken into custody.

Officer Gryder had served with the Houston Police Department for 23 years. He is survived by his wife and son.
Agency Contact Information
Houston Police Department
1200 Travis Street
Houston, TX 77002

Phone: (713) 308-3200

_*Please contact the Houston Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Officer Gryder! Your service in the community is done and you now serve with St Michael to protect the brethren.


----------

